# Identificar Neutro y Fase



## yukardo

Saludos.

Como hago para identificar el neutro y la fase?

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## Andresgne

Para saber cual es la fase tenés que usar un buscapolo presionandole la parte de atrás con el dedo, si prende es la fase, si no prende es neutro. o si tenés tester lo tenes que pones en 750v~ y ponés las sondas una en cada espiga, ahi te va a marcar un voltaje, si lo marca con un menos tenes que dar vuelta la sonda y la roja es la espiga positiva


----------



## yukardo

Probe con el tester como me indicastes y me da positivo las 2 medidas.


----------



## Andresgne

Inverstiste las sondas en las espigas?


----------



## El nombre

En principio me preguntaría ¿qué tipo de distribución tengo?
Una que puedes hacer es medir a tierra desde uno de ellos. Si mides desde uno de ellos 230V es que el otro es el neutro. si mides 130V es que los dos son fases y te es iniferente.

Si lo buscas para poner en marcha un circuito es indiferente: te funcionará igual.

Espero haberte ayudado o haberte liado más


----------



## Fogonazo

Andresgne dijo:
			
		

> ..... o si tenés tester lo tenes que pones en 750v~ y ponés las sondas una en cada espiga, ahi te va a marcar un voltaje, *si lo marca con un menos tenes que dar vuelta la sonda y la roja es la espiga positiva*



Eso es valido si fuera CC 

Lo que puedes hacer es tomar tension entre uno de los contactos de tu tomacorriente y tierra, el contacto que tenga tension respecto de tierra es el vivo (o fase), puedes tomar como tierra la caja metalica donde esta el toma (Si es metalica) o el contacto de tierra si tienes tomacorrientes de 3 patas o la instalacion de agua corriente o el marco de una puerta metalica.

Entre un contacto y tierra tendras la tension de red (Aproximadamente) ese sera "fase", entre el otro toma y tierra tendras algunos pocos volt´s o cero, ese sera "Neutro".

Siempre el multimetro en escala de alterna y rango superior a la tension de red de tu pais.


----------



## yukardo

Realice la medida.
Tomando como tierra un clavo en la pared me da 47 V en una linea y 0 V en la otra.


----------



## Fogonazo

Deducciones:
1) La pared y su clavo no son buenos conductores
2) El vivo (fase) es donde mides los 47V

¿ Que valor de tension tiene tu red domiciliaria ?


----------



## yukardo

120 V entre las lineas. Tambien probe con la tapa del tomacorriente y da lo mismo.


----------



## yukardo

Bueno probaré si la q me da 47 V es la fase o mas bien asumiré eso.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Sea en la red electrica domiciliaria, o sea en una fuente de alimentación, la fase lleva la tensión y el neutro es quien hace el retorno para que el circuito se complete. en ningun caso la tensión puede pasar de la fase al neutro pues habria un corto.

para saber cual es la fase, solo tienes que medir, o utilizar un busca polo, o utilizar una resistencia y una lamparita de unos pocos volts, y si con tu cuerpo enciende, esa es la fase.


----------



## yukardo

Bueno eso es lo que hecho y bueno me da 47 V entre fase y tierra y 0 V entre neutro y tierra. Pero me parecen raros esos 47 V, no deberia ser 120 V.


----------



## manocruel

1) medi entre los dos extremos del tomacorriente, tendrias que poder leer 120v, luego como se te explico medis cada una de los extremos respecto de tierra o la caja que contiene al toma.
Si en un extremo lees 0v es neutro y si en el otro ves 120v es vivo/fase, ahora como en tu caso lees 47v, seguro la referencia de tierra no sea buena, busca otra.
Todo esto se evita tan solo con un buscapolos.


----------



## Lú

Hola, eso de probar la caída de tensión entre cada conductor y tierra es un concepto básico que no debería fallar. Lo probé yo misma varias veces y hace un momento. La lectura para el caso de la fase oscila mucho pero definitivamente hay un valor, en cambio para el caso del neutro no sube de 1 V. El problema está en la tierra de tu instalación, creo. En todo caso si con un conductor no obtienes ninguna caída, es definitivamente el neutro.
Ya no te compliques más.
Saludos.


----------



## boximil1

como el tester tiene alta impedancia (uno digital) circulara poca corriente.
igual hace falta una tierra "minima" que la puedes conseguir asi:
marco de puerta metalico.
caño de agua.
trapo mojado sobre el piso de ceramicas y al trapo un cable .

en cualquiera de esos casos y con un tester digital seguro encontraras la tension completa entre fase y tierra (esa tierra).

PD: hola lu, saludos, lindo que no sean todos hombres aqui.


----------



## Lú

no me había dado cuenta de que no hay mujeres en el foro, qué extraño si somos tantas las chicas en el campo (no tantas como los hombres)  de la electrónica y la electricidad... hum, como para abrir un tema no?


----------



## boximil1

lu , yo soy de argentina, y aqui no hay casi nada de mujeres en este campo.
es cosa de la discriminacion diria uno de primera , aunque si lo pensamos es un error, es mas "costumbres humanas " .
quien se sentiria tranquilo con una mujer metiendo mano en un tablero ?
y creeme que no lo digo con aire de disctrriminacion, es como dije educacion.

creo que tu veras muchas veces esto y te sentiras mal, te dire que a los hombres tambien nos pasa en otras cosas y es que esto es una selva, en la cual cada quien tiene que pelear por "un lugarcito" , que confien en el , que le den un lugar, que le dejen hacer.
en fin.

seguro que para mi lo mejor es que estemos bien revueltos, que seamos parejos, creo que asi no habra mas "2 bandos" y podremos ser hombres y mujeres compañeros.

pero bueno, es asi el mundo, tantas cosas hay que no son lo que deberian.
aqui supongo que lo que nos une es el gusto por la electronica, asi que la diferencia de sexos sera creo yo algo mas tirando a agradable que no.
como la diferencia de pises que he notado en la web, es muy interesante el saber que uno esta comunciandose con gente de otros paises.

te mando un saludo a ti y a todos.


----------



## Lú

Agradezco la intención de  mostrarme una perspectiva que no conocía aún, hasta el momento mi entorno no pasa de la universidad, y tengo que decir que no he sentido casi nada de discriminación a pesar de que los hombres son mayoría, aún así, chicos y chicas trabajamos en grupos mixtos, hacemos proyectos, nos repartimos el trabajo por igual y hasta hay chicas (no me incluyo, aunque quisiera) que son autoridad y muy respetadas en cuanto a conocimientos. Será distinto el campo laboral más adelante? Pues, según yo soy igual a cualquier hombre (con las diferencias insalvables que impuso la naturaleza); considero que si tengo alguna desventaja se debe a lo aún no sé hacer bien o no conozco bien, pero eso se arregla con más esfuerzo.

P.D. Divertido eso de "quién se siente tranquilo con una mujer metiendo mano en un tablero"   
Saludos y también me gusta eso de comunicarse con gente de otros países. Hasta pronto.


----------



## Guest

Lú dijo:
			
		

> no me había dado cuenta de que no hay mujeres en el foro, qué extraño si somos tantas las chicas en el campo (no tantas como los hombres)  de la electrónica y la electricidad... hum, como para abrir un tema no?



Hola Lú,

Seria bueno que participaras en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about21317.html

Saludos.


----------



## yukardo

Gracias por sus comentarios y bienvenida la chica al foro.

He probado de la siguiente manera y tengo 47 V entre un conductor y un clavo en la pared y 0 V entre el clavo y el otro conductor. 

El problema es que diseñe un circuito basado en los 120V de la red y si estoy teniendo 47 V obviamente no obtengo los resultados esperados.


----------



## Lú

mediste la tensión entre el vivo y el neutro? definitivamente debe ser 120 V, prueba a conectar un aparato a ese punto, suerte


----------



## El nombre

yukardo dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por sus comentarios y bienvenida la chica al foro.
> 
> He probado de la siguiente manera y tengo 47 V entre un conductor y un clavo en la pared y 0 V entre el clavo y el otro conductor.
> 
> El problema es que diseñe un circuito basado en los 120V de la red y si estoy teniendo 47 V obviamente no obtengo los resultados esperados.



Pues ya tienes identificado el fase y el neutro.
No tienes esos voltios verdaderamente. Lo que tienes es una tierra con mucha resistencia (el clavo en  la pared es aislante. Pero te ha servido para la identificación. los ceros es el neutro y el otro la fase.
Ahora bien: ¿si diseñas un circuito para alimentarlo con la red no debería funcionar indistintamente a la conexión? Es mi punto de vista, vamos


----------



## Nuyel

Voy a revivir el tema, siento que algo anda mal con mi instalación, el otro día quería abrir una caja donde esta un termomagnetico y me electrocutó tocarla, mejor ahí la deje, ahora, en mi habitación remplacé el contacto por uno polarizado hace 3 años y según yo lo hice bien, pero conecté el multimetro para revisar de nuevo y recuerdo que si había una diferencia del neutro a tierra pero eran unos pocos volts, ahora tengo en neutro 54V y en fase 69V y la de linea-neutro da 123V (el voltaje en México es de 127V), entonces algo debe andar muy mal ¿a que creen que se deba tal enorme diferencia?


----------



## R-Mario

Creo que el señor fase no esta bien aislado.

Entre neutro y tierra es aceptable tener si mal no recuerdo hasta 4V


----------



## Chico3001

Desconecta absolutamente todos los equipos de tu casa.. incluidos los focos y electrodomesticos, despues baja el switch de la caja de fusibles para desconectar la casa de la linea electrica

Coloca el multimetro en VAC y mide el voltaje en un tomacorriente... deberia dar cero en todas las combinaciones, despues coloca el multimetro en resistencia y mide la resistencia entre fase y tierra... deberia dar infinito, y entre neutro y tierra deberia dar un valor muy bajo de menos de 20 ohms, eso indica que los cables estan bien conectados y aun mantienen su aislamiento....


----------



## Nuyel

Aprovechando que no hay nadie mañana desconecto todo para revisar, en la mufa veo 3 cables, uno esta desnudo así que supongo es el neutro y los otros dos las fases ya que tengo la bomba de agua y aire acondicionado a 220V (por cierto, ahora que lo ví esas no tienen protección  andan conectados antes del interruptor general, mejor lo arreglo por que no quiero que esos cables que pasan por el patio anden tan directos a la red), como ese cable anda envuelto en la mufa supongo que ya andará haciendo tierra por eso no me explico ese valor tan ridículamente alto a menos que la casa en si esté electrificada y ya ha pasado una vez que de alguna forma el portón daba descargas cuando lo tocabas.


----------



## R-Mario

¿Que es una mufa? 

Para obtener 220V en casa, necesito contratar otra fase en CFE? o como se le hace?


----------



## Nuyel

Mufa es la cosa esta donde entra la acometida aérea y baja por un tubo, hasta donde sé si se necesitan las dos fases para tener los 220V entre fases


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Ajna

Dices: *Para obtener 220V en casa, necesito contratar otra fase en CFE? o como se le hace?*
Efectivamente así es, debes recurrir a la CFE a contratar el servicio, ellos cambiarán el medidor de KWHrs.

Para identificar la(s) fase(s) del neutro se puede utilizar un foquito de Neon.
Se toma por la rosca y se conecta la otra terminal al cable en cuestión, si enciende es fase.
Si, en el Centro De Carga, conectan la fase donde va el neutro y viceversa estarán tirando energía y la instalación podría dar toques eléctricos.

Aquí hay una imágenes que pudieran servir para conectar los Centros De Carga:

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Nuyel

Bueno pues mis termomagneticos los conectaron al revés, pero fuera de eso, le bajé al general y me puse a revisar voltajes, efectivamente entre fase y "neutro" era 0V, pero cuando pasé por un baño donde un foco ahorrador destellaba (dicen que es por poner el apagador en neutro en lugar de fase) resulta que ¡¡destelló!!, ante tal ridiculez se me ocurre revisar los voltajes a tierra usando el grifo y tanto fase como "neutro" daban 123V , tomé un foco incandescente de 75W, le metí un cable al contacto y con el otro tocaba el grifo, no se encendió (por el sarro me imagino) pero si sacó chispas  el neutro se avivó y el problema mayor ¿por que no se cortó la fase? :cabezon: ya enserio que me esta enloqueciendo como esta el circuito, la casa es tan vieja que nadie sabe como lo hicieron y como fue pasando de una planta a 2 menos como quedó, ahora que cambiaron lo de la acometida anda peor, resulta que tengo el agujero en la pared donde antes estaba el medidor antes de que pusieran el nuevo, pues resulta que se me ocurre medir esa cosa y si tiene corriente, puentearon los cables y ya, y así está, todo al descubierto para que cualquier despistado meta mano y le de una sacudida  parece que después de pasar por el medidor nuevo vuelven a subir los cables para entrar otra vez donde estaba la acometida anterior, lo que me desespera más es que los tres cables son del mismo color  creo que me pondré a calcular la instalación a ver si la rehacemos :estudiando:, una vez hubo un corto y como esta cosa solo tiene un termomagnetico de 30A no creo que esos cables habrán salido del todo ilesos y quizas es lo que anda dando problemas ahora


----------



## R-Mario

Eso suela pasar, en mexico 9 de cada 10 casas instalan su propia red electrica sin contratar a un tecnico. JAJAJA esos son mis estadisticas.

Gracias a MrCarlos, recien llego a mi memoria la casa de una vecina que le daba toques los aparatos a cada rato, han de tener invertidos la fase y nuetro.

Que tan ventajoso es colocar un cable de neutro directo de cada contacto hasta el centro de carga, claro esta que se gastaria mas cable pero que ventajas trae, en lugar de conectar un cable de un contacto al otro y luego al otro y luego un solo cable hasta el centro de carga.

Lo digo porque a todas las casas que me he metido asi le hacen, como que nadien usa eso de la conexion tipo "estrella", entre comillas porque no se si asi se le llame.

Nuyel creo que la mejor solucion va ser cambiar todo.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola Ajna

Dices: *Que tan ventajoso es colocar un cable de neutro directo de cada contacto hasta el centro de carga.*
*Claro esta que se gastaría mas cable pero que ventajas trae.* 
No tiene ninguna ventaje, inclusive no he visto instalaciones eléctricas de ese modo.

Dices: *En lugar de conectar un cable de un contacto al otro y luego al otro y luego un solo cable hasta el centro de carga.*
Así es como, Supongo, Debería hacerse.
Normalmente hay una Línea general: 2 para la Fase y uno para el neutro; en algunas casas hay un cable de tierra, este cable se conecta al mundo por medio de una varilla enterrada abajo del medidor. Creo ya lo exige la CFE por acá.
La línea general normalmente es de cable 10, las derivaciones hacia los contactos son de calibre 12 y los circuitos para el alumbrado, cada lámpara, pudieran ser de calibre 18.

Son 2 cables para la Fase para separar el alumbrado de los contactos. Cada circuito de estos tiene su propio termomagnético.
Si hay más pisos se llevan esos 3 cables ha cada piso separándolos con sus respectivos termomagnéticos.

Normalmente en las áreas de lavado y la cocina se utilizan cables calibre 10 para los contactos, creo que la razón es obvia.
Lavadora, secadora, plancha. Microondas, licuadora, estufa eléctrica, Etc.

Con ese tipo de instalación, si se bota el termomagnético de los contactos tenemos el alumbrado para buscar la falla.
Ó si se bota el del alumbrado podemos conectar una lámpara a los contactos para alumbrarnos y buscar la falla.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jlaudio

ahhh la verdad no se de que hablan, yo vivo en colombia, aqui se conecta el neutro y la fase el polo a tierra es opcional pero es obligatorio para el medidor, dices que el porton de tu casa tiene electricidad y puede ser posible porque si hay humedad la corriente conduce a varias partes y si se encuentra una parte metalica pues la casa no se va a tierra si no que se polariza con una fase, por lo que dices que el aire tiene un cable pelado y eso es un peligro, ademas si las acometidas de la casa son viejas y el alambrado general tambien y sumando lo del corto... lo mejor es reecablear el inmueble para no tener problemas futuros


----------



## Chico3001

Ajna dijo:


> Eso suela pasar, en mexico 9 de cada 10 casas instalan su propia red electrica sin contratar a un tecnico. JAJAJA esos son mis estadisticas.



Asi esta la casa de mi novia..., al punto de que de los cables ya se fundieron con la tuberia de plastico y vamos a tener que quitarlos con todo y tuberia...


----------



## Nuyel

jlaudio dijo:


> ahhh la verdad no se de que hablan, yo vivo en colombia, aqui se conecta el neutro y la fase el polo a tierra es opcional pero es obligatorio para el medidor, dices que el porton de tu casa tiene electricidad y puede ser posible porque si hay humedad la corriente conduce a varias partes y si se encuentra una parte metalica pues la casa no se va a tierra si no que se polariza con una fase, por lo que dices que el aire tiene un cable pelado y eso es un peligro, ademas si las acometidas de la casa son viejas y el alambrado general tambien y sumando lo del corto... lo mejor es reecablear el inmueble para no tener problemas futuros



La acometida es nueva, apenas tiene como dos años, la casa es vieja, es de la abuela y ha pasado por tantas remodelaciones que pues nadie sabe como anda cableada ahora. del cable pelado supongo es el neutro, a mi no me digan nada de él por que la Comisión Federal de Electricidad así te lo pone, toda la linea de baja tensión lleva ese cable así de poste a poste (junto con las otras 3 fases enrrolladas en ese cable) y de ahí a las casas, además ese cable va a tierra directamente debajo del medidor como requisito que imponen. Lo del portón ya paso, pero fue curioso, esa ves unos primos se saltaron el balcón y andaban caminando sobre el techo de donde ahora está la acometida (en ese tiempo no estaba cableado ahí) pero por estar descalzos quedaron atrapados  cuando tocaban el barandal para intentar entrar recibían una descarga y ninguno podía regresar


----------

